# grilled tuna steaks with sesame/ ginger sauce



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

4 (8-ounce / 227-g each) tuna steaks 
1/4 cup (60 mL) light soy sauce 
2 tablespoons (30 mL) dark sesame oil 
2 tablespoons (30 mL) rice wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon (15 mL) garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon (15 mL) freshly minced ginger 
1 scallion, sliced thin 
Salt to taste 
How to cook: 
Whisk together soy sauce, dark sesame oil, rice wine vinegar, minced garlic, minced ginger and scallion slices. 
Arrange tuna steaks into a glass or ceramic dish. 
Brush both sides of tuna steaks with marinade. 
Cover and leave to marinated for 30 minutes, refrigerated, turning once. 
Sprinkle steaks with salt transfer over a hot grill, over a medium-hot fire. 
Close lid. 
Barbecue for 10 minutes for every inch (2.5 cm) of thickness, turning once until cooked through, checking with the tip of a knife........mmmmmmmmmmmopcorn:


----------



## FishFace (Aug 30, 2006)

*Sounds Good*

This sounds damn good. I have to try it next time I get some tuna steaks!


----------

